# Facilitator



## silvicrima

Hace tiempo que estoy intentando encontrar una traduccion para esta palabreja y no hay manera. Alguna ayuda por ahi, por favor?

Eternamente agradecida,

Silvicrima


----------



## silvicrima

"FACILITATOR" es un sinonimo de "ENABLER"?

Silvicrima


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Yo suelo traducir 'to facilitate' por _'propiciar' (RAE: _Acepción 3. Favorecer la ejecución de algo).

_Propiciatorio,_ por tanto,  sería una traducción correcta.

Puedes usar también_ 'que hace posible' o 'que facilita' o 'que favorece'._

No uses _facilitador_.

Carlos


----------



## cirrus

What is someone who organises an event called?  Could you use coordinador?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

cirrus said:
			
		

> What is someone who organises an event called? Could you use coordinador?


 
Is this a new question?
If so, I'd call him _'organizador'_, but one could also think of 'coordinador'. 
The _'organizador'_ is the responsible person/institution of an event. You could have a distinct person/company _'coordinating'_ the different activities.

Carlos


----------



## cirrus

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Is this a new question?
> If so, I'd call him _'organizador'_, but one could also think of 'coordinador'.
> The _'organizador'_ is the responsible person/institution of an event. You could have a distinct person/company _'coordinating'_ the different activities.
> 
> Carlos


 
No it's not a new question but it's one context where you would use the word facilititator.  If I facilitate an event I am the person who makes sure everything runs smoothly.  I might chair the event, equally I could be the person who makes sure that the projector works, that the health and safety briefing happens, that food and drink arrives at the right time.  The problem is that facilitators take so many different roles so what I wanted to do was focus the discussion.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

cirrus said:
			
		

> No it's not a new question but it's one context where you would use the word facilititator. If I facilitate an event I am the person who makes sure everything runs smoothly. I might chair the event, equally I could be the person who makes sure that the projector works, that the health and safety briefing happens, that food and drink arrives at the right time. The problem is that facilitators take so many different roles so what I wanted to do was focus the discussion.


 
Ok, I see. This meaning can be translated into Spanish as _'facilitador'_ in some Latin American countries (RAE _dixit_). I did not think at first of 'facilitator' as a person, but of an event or circumstance that enables something else.

In the case you mention, yes, you're right, _'coordinador'_ would be a good option.

Carlos


----------



## cirrus

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Ok, I see. This meaning can be translated into Spanish as _'facilitador'_ in some Latin American countries (RAE _dixit_). I did not think at first of 'facilitator' as a person, but of an event or circumstance that enables something else.
> 
> In the case you mention, yes, you're right, _'coordinador'_ would be a good option.
> 
> Carlos


 
I thought that might be the case.  I used to have a job with the most awful job title I was a neighbourhood facilitator.  The word's usage had been stretched so far that it became almost meaningless.  

In the UK a facilitator is generally someone who runs a day where you talk about specific issues for example management deciding their five year plan, reviewing their equality of opportunities strategy, health and safety or something more "touchy feely".  If you get a facilitator in it means you don't have to chair the meeting or write up a report yourself, the facilitator does this for you. 

This link http://www.work911.com/articles/facil.htm gives a definition which supports my take on the word.


----------



## mhp

Just some ideas.

A lot of Spanish teachers in US call themselves facilitators. This has not stopped other people from calling themselves that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facilitator.

That is one valid option, just to use the term facilitador. But I understand the reluctance for reasons given. As Carlos suggest, another option is to make up new words. (¿vehiculizador? )

My suggestion: Use the old words in a new sense. For example, I don't know if there is a job title in Spain called "asesor de márketing", or "asesor coordinador". If not those are potential terms. Another catchy phrase that may be in common use is "Evaluador Asesor". Of course, as Spanish speakers, you guys are a lot more qualified to make up new terms than I am.


----------



## Heterodoxia

And what about Facilitator of a webpage or intranet service? 
Sould I translate "Administrator"?
Thanks


----------



## silvicrima

Hola,

Muchisimas gracias a todos.

Silvia


----------



## zumac

What about AGENT.

It fits, and it's general enough to be safe.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

silvicrima said:


> Hace tiempo que estoy intentando encontrar una traduccion para esta palabreja y no hay manera. Alguna ayuda por ahi, por favor?
> 
> Eternamente agradecida,
> 
> Silvicrima


 
En lo personal creo que falta contexto, sin embargo, si te refieres a algo relacionado con el aprendizaje, facilitador se usa para referirse a àquel que facilita un taller o un seminario, por ejemplo, a diferencia del instructor que enseña, el facilitador sòlo facilita el aprendizaje (perdòn por la redundancia)


----------



## silvicrima

Hola!

Muchas gracias.

Silvia


----------



## Chanoc

Hola 
Que opinan de utilizar animador

Chanoc


----------



## joycito

thanks for any suggestion


----------



## Moritzchen

fa·cil·i·ta·tor Pronunciation: \fə-ˈsi-lə-ˌtā-tər\ Function: _noun_ Date: 1799 *:* one that facilitates; _especially_ *:* one that helps to bring about an outcome (as learning, productivity, or communication) by providing indirect or unobtrusive assistance, guidance, or supervision <the workshop's _facilitator_ kept discussion flowing smoothly>

*facilitador**, ra**.*


*1. *m. y f._ Cuba_,_ Hond._ y_ Ven._ Persona que se desempeña como instructor u orientador en una actividad.
*2. *m. y f._ Ven._ Profesor o maestro.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elbeto

Hi,
In Mexico, I've heard (and use) "facilitador". You may see the definition here.


----------



## joycito

thank you both very much,

any suggestions for administrator, senior administrator at an online school?
thanks again,


----------



## duquedealba

Y qué me decís de "Intermediario". It's quite similar to an Agent, isn't it?


----------



## mar-caribe

Si es para Latinoamérica, puedes traducirlo como preparador(a) Yo lo acabo de aprender ahora mismo. Estaba buscando exactamente lo contrario. La acepción en inglés de la palabra en español

Espero te ayude .

Salu2


----------



## Heterodoxia

Gracias, Mar-Caribe!
Espero yo también haberte ayudado
Saludos!


----------



## Saladino el Ibicenco

Hi everybody,
I'm a new one!
First question, please:
I'm trying to translate "facilitator" in the following context:

The course is run by course facilitators who are Muslim youth leaders [...]
The facilitator will guide participants through a DVD and booklets [...]
Training for facilitators is also provided in these materials.

So I read the forum's entries on this issue, but was not satisfied (I found: facilitador (South-American), coordinador, animador, dinamizador). In the Spanish context, we use now often "mediador" for similar activities with those same characteristics: empathy, not manipulating but guiding, not judging but helping to establish communication. Basic features in these group activities/workshops.

What's your view, oh ye more experienced ones? Mediador or not?

Thank's a lot.

Saladino


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola, Bienvenido al foro

Yo definitivamente utilizaría *mediador* en el contexto español.  Lo he visto reiteradamente en documentación de carácter social.

Un saludo


----------



## Cbes

Mediador no creo que aplique
Facilitador o coordinador parecen apropiados o mejor quizá tutor


----------



## Jay Lang

Facilitador es una palabra que cada vez se está oyendo más en entornos empresariales... Imagino que puede extrapolarse a entornos académicos.
Si queremos sustituirlo, yo no apostaría por mediador (ya que suena a conflicto previo).  Me gustan "coordinador", "dinamizador" o, como nueva opción, "asistente".

Saludos,
Jay


----------



## Saladino el Ibicenco

Gracias, lo tomaré en cuenta. A mi es que esto de facilitador me sonaba "difícil". Mediador es muy común hoy por hoy, pero claro, implica conflicto anterior. Soy sin embargo a las palabras "nuevas" que pueden sonar forzadas, por tanto quizá me quede con dinamizador o simplemente el clásico "asistente".

Al final me quedo con el "facilitador", porque me he enterado que se está estableciendo su uso en España, en medios empresariales y consultivos o asistenciales.

Yo huía de un neologísmo, pero por lo visto, es aceptado actualmente.
 Un saludo agradecido y ¡qué maravilla este foro!
Saladino


----------



## diotime

Se está estableciendo su uso porque la gente traduce directamente del  inglés, pero la palabra más extendida entre profesionales  especializados, y a mi entender la que es mucho más correcta, es *dinamizador.

*En España, entre el ramo profesional especializado, se usa *dinamizador*. Ignoro si es igual en Hispanoamérica.

In Spain we rather use "*dinamizador*" as a translation. "_Facilitador_" is considered to be a wrong direct translation.


----------



## Janis Joplin

diotime said:


> Se está estableciendo su uso porque la gente traduce directamente del  inglés, pero la palabra más extendida entre profesionales  especializados, y a mi entender la que es mucho más correcta, es *dinamizador.
> 
> Dinamizar significa añadir dinamismo a una actividad, desarrollarla o  hacer que cobre más importancia.  La función de un facilitador en un  seminario o taller es **facilitar, en otras  palabras, hacer fácil un proceso para que los participantes aprendan un  contenido, a diferencia de un instructor que es el que instruye en  contenido.* *Si se trata de una junta o sesión de trabajo, hacer posible que se realice y se logren los objetivos.*
> 
> En España, entre el ramo profesional especializado, se usa *dinamizador*. Ignoro si es igual en Hispanoamérica.
> 
> *Es sabido y conocido que rara vez las palabras que se usan en España se usan en Hispanoamérica, hablamos diferente español.*
> 
> In Spain we rather use "*dinamizador*" as a translation. "_Facilitador_" is considered to be a wrong direct translation.
> 
> *Las palabras existen en español no veo la traducción directa del inglés.*


----------



## cirrus

He dado con varios sitios que ofrecen empleos para dinamizadores por ejemplo. Por lo visto el término resulta igual de borroso en castellano que en inglés.


----------



## diotime

*Es sabido y conocido que rara vez las palabras que se usan en España se usan en Hispanoamérica, hablamos diferente español.*

Sí, es por eso que no nos entendemos al hablar, ¿verdad?
En cualquier caso, el castellano mexicano suele estar más influido por el _spanglish_ que en otros países más al sur. No dudo que "facilitador" esté en uso en México, pero por ejemplo en Argentina me consta que les suena raro, al igual que en España, donde desde luego la traducción apropiada de "facilitator" es "dinamizador", y lo afirmo con seguridad porque vivo en un país de habla inglesa y tanto aquí como en España he oído usar el término en su contexto.

*Las palabras existen en español no veo la traducción directa del inglés.*

En cuanto a esos argumentos, cuidado. Y si no, véase el ejemplo de traducir "carpet" por "carpeta".


----------



## Janis Joplin

diotime said:


> *Las palabras existen en español no veo la traducción directa del inglés.*
> 
> En cuanto a esos argumentos, cuidado. Y si no, véase el ejemplo de traducir "carpet" por "carpeta".



No entiendo tu comentario.

Facilitate = facilitar.
Facilitator = facilitador.
Carpet = alfombra.
Carpeta = binder, folder.

Traducir como *facilitador* la palabra *facilitator* no es un calco, es una traducción correcta.

Traducir carpet como carpeta es una incorrección ya que alfombra y binder o folder nada tienen en común.


----------

